# Welches Handy synct perfekt mit Linux?

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Handy.

Dieses soll unbedingt Termine, Kontakte, etc. mit KDE4 perfekt synchronisieren.

Und zwar so, dass es ohne Aufwand funktioniert.

(Beim Nutzen, nicht beim Einrichten)

Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank!

Tobi

EDIT: Lassen wir KDE mal außen vor!

----------

## ScytheMan

Ich denke mal im Moment keines, da kitchensync hintenangestellt worden ist, da opensync-0.40 noch nicht fertig gestellt ist.

Mit Kitchensync und einem Nokia e51 lief es unter kde 3.5 eigentlich ganz gut.

----------

## Finswimmer

Und ohne KDE?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab vor kurzem in einer alten c't was gelesen. Also im Prinzip wohl alle, ging aber alles über die Konsole. Suche es dir bei Gelegenheit mal ruas. Denke, dass es mit Nokia und Sony Ericson wenig Probleme gibt. Von Schminkspiegeln mit rudimentärer GSM-Funktionalität würde ich da lieber die Finger lassen. Gerade bei Business funktionen biete Nokia das meiste fürs Geld.

----------

## uhai

Da bin ich auch auf der Suche...

Ich habe mich bei den einzelnen Projekten wie gammu umgesehen, die führen Verzeichnisse von Geräten, mit denen es klappen soll. Ich meine, bei tuxmobil gibt es da auch eine Sparte Handy. 

Vielleicht hilft das weiter... ich für meinen Teil denke jetzt mehr an ein Netbook als an ein Smartphone. Bin aber noch unentschlossen....

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

auch wenn ich mich jetzt oute, aber ich hab ein G1. Zusammen mit Thunderbird mit den Erweiterungen Lightning, Provider für Google Calendar und Google Contacts synct bei mir das Telefon mit dem ganzen anderen Zeugs unabhängig vom OS. Vielleicht ist das ja eine Alternative für dich  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

Du wirst lachen, ich überlege wirklich, ob das G1 was für mich ist.

Da ich nun in Dir den perfekten Ansprechpartner gefunden habe:  :Wink: 

Du schreibst "Provider für Google Calendar", läuft das also übers Internet?

Kann ich das nicht übers Wlan/Bluetooth machen?

Danke!

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Der Provider für Google Mail ist ein Plugin für Lightning, dass es ermöglicht auf den Google Calendar üerhaupt mit Thunderbird zuzugreifen. Dadurch bist du unabhängig vom Sync mit dem Tel., da dieses es ja eh über WLAN/UMTS macht.

MfG. Stefan

EDIT: Mal mit Bildern zum Verdeutlichen  :Wink: 

ohne Provider für Google

mit Provider für Google

----------

## Finswimmer

Also synct das Telefon per WLAN/UMTS über das Internet mit Google Kalender/Adressbuch.

Thunderbird holt sich diese Daten dann zurück aus dem Internet auf den lokalen Rechner?

Hmm.

Gefällt mir nicht so. Ich würde gerne Google und das Internet aussperren, da ich es für unnötig erachte.

Also ist es noch nicht das perfekte Handy für mich...  :Wink: 

Danke

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Der Vorteil bei diese Aktion ist, deine Daten können nicht wirklich verloren gehen. Also crashed dein Client oder dsa Telefon ist defekt, sind die Daten immernoch da. Ich persönlich halte das für eine super Lösung. Aber dsa bin nur ich  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

Das Teil ist doch OpenSource?

Warum gibt es dann kein System, welches direkt mit KDE/Mozilla/whatever syncen kann?

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Das Teil ist doch OpenSource?
> 
> Warum gibt es dann kein System, welches direkt mit KDE/Mozilla/whatever syncen kann?
> 
> Tobi

 

Also das Teil ist von Google. Und von Google gibt es nichts, was funktioniert ohne dass Daten an Google übertragen werden. Und Datensicherung betreibe ich lieber selber als sie Google zu überlassen. Des weiteren, Mails, die auf einem Imapserver liegen, werden in Deutschland als Verkehrsdaten behandelt und unterliegen absolut keinem Schutz. Im Gegensatz dazu braucht man eine richterliche Verfügung, um Mails lesen zu können, die sich auf deinem Rechner befinden.

Ich finde die Android Teile auch sehr gut, aber etwas von Google müssen sie noch befreit werden. Tja, irgendwann wird das alles noch kommen.

----------

## bbgermany

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich finde die Android Teile auch sehr gut, aber etwas von Google müssen sie noch befreit werden. Tja, irgendwann wird das alles noch kommen.

 

Das wird wohl leider nichts  :Sad:  Das Telefon setzt einen Googlemailaccount voraus. Ohne geht erstmal garnix. Aber wenn man sich damit arrangieren kann, ist das Tel. einfach nur "geil"  :Smile:  (z.B. Navi for Free  :Wink: )

MfG. Stefan

----------

## b3cks

@bbgermany: Das stimmt meines Wissens so nicht. Die T-Mobile Variante G1 setzte einen Google-Account voraus. Nach vielen Protesten gab oder gibt es ein Software-Update, womit das System auch ohne so einen Account nutzbar ist. o2 hat bei seinem ersten Android-Handy (Samsung Galaxy) damit geworben, dass kein Google-Account benötigt wird.

@Klaus Meier: Da Android eine offene Plattform ist, gibt es mitlerweile unzählige Software, auch zum syncen. AFAIK fehlt einem nur der "Pushdienst", wenn man das Gerät ohne Google-Account/-Services nutzt. Aus meiner sicht aber auch fast überholt. Ein ständiger Pushdienst kostet auch Akku, Verbindung und Gebühren. Wenn man eine vernünftige GETter-Alternative hat, vernachlässigbar. Selbst wenn man das Gerät mit einem Google-Account nutzt, ist die Übertragung von Daten zu Google abstellbar.

----------

## Finswimmer

Was ist denn diese GETter Alternative?

Schade, dass dieses Them unter Linux so wenig voranschreitet...

Tobi

----------

## b3cks

Ich meinte damit einen E-Mail-/Kalender-Client, der einfach alle x Minuten oder manuell synct, anstatt dass gepusht wird.

Ich bekomme im Übrigen das Samsung Galaxy die Tage als Testgerät. Kann dann ja berichten, wie das mit Android und Google so abläuft.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Für mich kommt da nur etws in Frage, was direkt über USB oder Bluetooth synct. Gibt es da überhaupt eine komfortable Möglichkeit? Bin da schon immer auf der Suche und hab da noch nichts richtiges gefunden. Wie oben schon erwähnt, so eine Sammlung von Scripten, die alle auch noch manuell angepasst werden müssen. Mache es deshalb zu meiner Schande immer noch mit Outlook unter Windows.

Und wie gesagt, die Android Teile sind schon scharf, freue mich auf einen Bericht hier.

----------

## moe

 *Quote:*   

> der einfach alle x Minuten oder manuell sync

 

Das kann u.U. aber teurer sein, als eine ständige Verbindung mit einem Push-Dienst, oder per IMAP-IDLE. Tchibo z.B. rechnet im 400kb-Takt ab, also bei alle 15Min ist man bei 1,6MB, während eine Stunde auf Push warten nur ein paar kb sind.

Auf den Akku geht das auch nur bei bestimmten Handys, hab hier ein Nokia 5500 (GPRS) und ein N70 (UMTS), das 5500 macht bei Daueronline nach ca. 8 Stunden schlapp, das N70 erst nach 2 Tagen, obwohl UMTS mehr Strom verbrauchen soll. Beide Geräte (und Akkus) sind 4-5 Jahre alt.

Also ich denke nicht das Push fast überholt ist.

----------

## b3cks

Push ist sicher nicht überholt. Ich meinte es primär in Verbindung mit den Kosten (als Privatmann), sofern man keine entsprechenden Tarife oder Konditionen hat. Da wäre eben alle x Minuten (z.B. 60) oder manuelles syncen günstiger und kontrollierter.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich brauch auch ein neues und hab auch überlegt ob ich G1 oder Android Handy haben will. Wobei das Android flach fällt eben wegen der Datenschutz Sache. Mir missfällt der Gedanke sehr, das Google auch noch ein OS auf meinem Handy betreibt. Zugegeben ist Linux, mit Android recht sexy.

Schade das das OpenMoko noch nicht Gebrausfertig ist, sondern noch in der Entwicklung steckt.

Aber wenn man Google dort Aussperren und den Terminkalender/Kontakte auf seinem privaten vertrauenswürdigen Server hosten kann würde ich vielleicht nochmal liebäugeln. Bis dahin warte ich lediglich das das Plam Pre endlich auf den deutschen Markt kommt.

Grüße

P.s.: Zur Verwaltung von Terminen und Kalendern, gibt verschiedene recht effektive Maßnahmen/Techniken ;)

Die Tipps in diesem Vortrag 24C3 - Getting Things Done sind Plattform unabhängig. Bestimmt auch praktisch, vielleicht altmodisch. Passt aber am Rand zum Thema zumal Alternativ angeboten werden die auch ohne Handy auskommen.

----------

## b3cks

Wie versprochen hier ein paar Infos zum Samsung Galaxy (o2 Edition). Ich gehe mal nicht sonderlich nah auf die Funktionen, das System, usw. ein. Dazu gibt es im Web schon genug. Wer dennoch Fragen hat, kann sie natürlich stellen.

Das Gerät lässt sich, wie in den allgemeinen IT-News behauptet wurde, ohne Google-Zwangsaktivierung nutzen. Jedoch gibt es viele Funktionen und Programme, die mit den bekannten Google-Services verknüpft sind. Neben Apps, wie z.B. Google Maps, Google Talk und Youtube, wo eine Verknüpfung mit einem Google-Konto fast noch logisch erscheint, sind derzeit leider auch Kalender-, Kontakt-, E-Mail- und Market-Funktion damit verbunden. Quasi ein Google-Branding. Bei den Kontakten gibt es aber immerhin die Ausnahme, dass man auch die SIM als Kontaktspeicher nutzen bzw. die Kontakte von hier aus importieren und das Handy als Speicher nutzen kann.

Leider ist auch der Android Market nur mit Google-Konto nutzbar ist. Dies ist aber scheinbar grundsätzlich so und nicht nur hier so konfiguriert. Allerdings hat dieser auch den Nachteil, dass man Apps nur Over-the-Air installieren und kein Installationspaket herunterladen kann. Aber auch hier gibt es recht einfache Umwege. Android Installationspakete (*.apk-Dateien) lassen sich direkt mit dem Android-Browser ansurfen, ggf. herunterladen und installieren. Mit dem Programm AppsInstaller (muss erst installiert werden) lassen sich die *.apk-Dateien zudem auch von der microSD aus installieren. Somit kann man die Apps auch mit dem Notebook oder PC runterladen. Die microSD lässt sich wie ein üblicher mobiler Datenträger mounten. Wer einen dieser Alternativ-Wege geht, muss in den Einstellungen lediglich noch den Haken für "Unbekannte Quellen" setzen, damit auch so genannte "Non-Market Apps" installiert werden können.

Zur Freude meinerseits gibt es im Übrigen schon recht viele Non-Market Apps bzw. viele Programmierer bieten ihre Programme nicht ausschließlich über den (offiziellen) Android-Market an, sondern auch zum normalen Download. Wobei dies wohl primär für OSS/Freeware Programme gilt. Zudem gibt es auch offenere Android-Market-Alternativen, wie z.B. slideme.org - natürlich ohne Google-Account-Zwang. Da ich mich bereits im Vorfeld über Android-fähige IMAP- (K9, leider noch sehr buggy, halt noch Beta) und SSH-Clients (ConnectBot) informiert habe, war ich vorher schon sehr erfreut zwei gute (OSS-)Non-Market-Apps gefunden zu haben. Aber das nur am Rande.

Was mich derzeit nur stört sind lediglich drei Sachen. 1. Gibt es derzeit keine vernünftige (Google-)Kalender-Alternative. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass hier in Zukunft was erscheint oder der Google-Account-Zwang gelockert wird. Immerhin gibt es dafür aber passable ToDo-Manager mit Erinnerungsfunktion. 2. Sind derzeitige Sync-Lösungen außerhalb Google wohl noch recht buggy und nicht sonderlich weit entwickelt. Die Lösungen konzentrieren sich zudem primär auf Online-Synchronisation, teilweise Host-basiert. Dann müsste man einem anderen Anbieter seine Daten anvertrauen. Aber auch Offline-via-USB-Sync-Lösungen sind wohl in der Mache. Für Linuxer dürfte am interessantesten jene Lösung von Funambol sein und welche, die auf SyncML setzen. 3. Es wäre schön, wenn man die Google-Applikationen vom Galaxy entfernen könnte. Da diese aber zum ROM "dazugehören", lassen sie sich nicht einfach deinstallieren. Im Hauptmenü (der Launcher, wo alle Applikationen alphabetisch sortiert erscheinen - nicht der Home-Screen), lassen sich die Icons leider nicht einmal ausblenden. Derzeit ist das wohl auch nicht vorgesehen. Es gibt aber schon angepasste Launcher, wo das geht. Leider lässt sich der auf dem Galaxy nicht so ohne weiteres ersetzen. Wahrscheinlich fehlen einem dazu die nötigen Rechte. Die kann man sich sicherlich aneignen. Nur könnte man dann auch gleich die überflüssigen Apps deinstallieren, wenn man schon root-Rechte hat. Oder man spielt halt ein Custom-ROM auf das Handy. Derartige Basteleien wage ich aber (noch) nicht.

Fazit: Das Samsung Galaxy sowie die Android-Plattform haben meine grundsätzlichen Erwartungen erfüllt und lassen mich ein Stück weit begeistert aussehen. Das System ist überwiegend logisch aufgebaut und es macht viel Spaß damit zu "spielen". Sicherlich ist es nicht perfekt und das Google-Branding nervt, aber es lässt sich dennoch gut ignorieren. Das Thema Android ist noch sehr jung und daher heftig in Bewegung. Wie es sich für eine mehr oder weniger offene Plattform gehört sind die User auch fleißig am meckern und findige Programmierer schreiben passende Apps und Anpassungen, auch wenn die Suche nach den APK-Installationspaketen nerven kann. Wenn demnächst noch eine Kalender-Alternative erscheint und irgendwann eine vernünftige Sync-Lösung exisitert, wäre ich vorerst rundum zufrieden. Ansonsten muss sich das Gerät erstmal im Alltag beweisen. Vielleicht gibt es dann noch mehr zu beanstanden. Grundsätzlich sehe ich die Sache aber sehr positiv. Zumal an allen Ecken und Kanten weiter fleißig geschraubt wird. Auch wird es bald das erste Android-Handy ohne jegliche Google-Apps geben. Wie es dort aber mit dem Market und fehlendem Kalender aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Sehr positiv seitens o2 fand ich malwieder, dass kein zusätzliches Branding vorgenommen wurde, sowie alle unliebsamen Einstellungen, wie WLAN, GPS und Co. standardmäßig deaktiviert sind.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

@b3cks: wie sieht das mit der Akkulaufzeit des Telefons aus. Der orginal Akku meines G1 war nach spätestens 2 Tagen leer. Mit dem neuen Akku von Amazon (2200mAh) sind schon locker bis zu 5 Tagen drin (inklusive surfen im 3G Netz).

MfG. Stefan

----------

## b3cks

Ja, der Akku scheint ein leidiges Thema zu sein. Da ich das Gerät zwischendurch immer mal wieder via USB am Notebook hatte und es dadurch geladen wurde, kann ich dazu allerdings noch nicht viel sagen. Aber der Prozentanzeige des Akkus kann man fast zugucken, wie sie sinkt. Wenn man aber die ganzen Beiträge im Web dazu liest, scheint das auch ein kleines Phänomen zu sein. Daher gibt es auch viele, teils merkwürdige, Tricks, wie man dem Standard-Akku eine, angeblich, längere Laufzeit verpasst. Ich werde es mal die Tage beobachten und ggf. was probieren. Derzeit kann ich kann nur sagen, dass ich das Gerät von Fr. auf Sa. ca. 8h geladen habe und es nun nur noch einen Akkustand von 62% hat.

----------

## b3cks

Nochmal ein kleines Update: Die Standard-E-Mail-App lässt sich auch ohne Google-Account nutzen. Leider akzeptiert sie keine Self-Signed-Certs. Also bleibt es wohl bei K9. Bezüglich dem Kalender gibt es eine Art Workaround. Man besorge sich einfach einen Dummy-GMail-Account, schalte damit die Kalender-Funktion frei und deaktiviere danach einfach die Synchronisation. Nicht schön, aber funktioniert.

----------

## bbgermany

SSL nicht, aber mit TLS gehts bei mir  :Smile: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## b3cks

Da hat er recht, der Stefan.  :Wink: 

----------

## mattes

Es gibt schon einige Mods für Android, und neuerdings auch Openmoko:

http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Nachrichten/Openmoko-auf-HTC-Dream

----------

